# NEW SKIFF



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, there is a new skiff.... 

Here is a link to a thread started elsewhere... was doing this to keep the mods happy 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1308597956/0


----------



## Fishboy4505 (Dec 8, 2012)

Has anyone heard any more about the 17?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1381316645


----------

